# How often do you level your lawn?



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

I just leveled my really bumpy lawn this year and it did wonders, but still not perfect.

I am preparing to take care of my lawn completely on my own this coming spring (pre-emergents, post-emergents, mowing, etc.), and I was wondering how often people level their lawn?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I cut with a rotory and for me once every year is enough just to lessen the pogoing effect.

"Reel" people twice usually.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say once or twice a year but after a few years there shouldn't be a whole lot you need to do after that.


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

I agree with both above. When I rotary cut at 1.25 to 1.5 inches, I leveled it once in 2 years and it did ok. I had some spots that would always scalp, but not enough where it was an issue or bothered me a ton.

Then I started reel mowing with a McLane and dropped HOC to 0.75 inches. I leveled once a year then and it did great, was happy with that

This year I bought a Swardman and converted to Bluemuda, so I am trying to keep at at just over 0.5 inches, maybe 0.6. I am hoping to only level once a year in the mid to late spring, but only time will tell. It really comes down to the HOC and how perfect you want it to look. If you want a true golf course look, twice a year may be necessary, but it all depends on soil conditions and other factors.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Twice a year, it's hell because my yard was so bumpy plus those heavy zero turns don't help


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Twice yearly here.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I've leveled once a year for the past 2 years. I need a few more. It'd be difficult for me to do it twice a year. Maybe If I didn't go as heavy with the sand at once. Last year I waited till late May and I was fully recovered by 4th of July. I just wouldn't want 2 out of 6 good growing months covered in sand. Next year I plan to do a heavy may level again with some spot leveling in August.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

The first few times I leveled with mixtures of soil and sand(pretty deep uneven spots, then went strait mason sand. Now I just level once a year and do some touching up here and there. All during the growing season when the grass is growing like crazy.


----------



## jack_boombastic (Apr 26, 2020)

Where do you guys get your leveling soil from and do you add Peat Moss as well?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

jack_boombastic said:


> Where do you guys get your leveling soil from and do you add Peat Moss as well?


I do peat moss several times a year. Very lightly, never heavy and I don't use it after leveling.

Local landscape supply yards will have what you need such as Masonry sand. Or you can use play sand.


----------

